# Guess my K3 won't be getting much use!



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been reading on my Fire. Very comfortable. I especially like the sepia setting - very easy on these old eyes. I may have found a new favorite eReader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the sepia too. . . . . .

I did notice that, while font size 3 was right on the original Fire, to get the same size on the Fire HD I need font size 4.  Which makes sense if you think about it -- more pixels.  It's kind of like changing the resolution on your monitor and all the sudden what filled the screen may only take up a part of it.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I was using my Kindle Keyboard for reading because I found it easier on the eyes than reading with the Fire. That is, until I discovered the sepia background on the Fire, which is just as comfortable. My Kindle has been unused for the past 8 months. I'd give it away except I am sort of attached to it as the first piece of electronic gear that I unconditionally loved.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just tried the sepia. I like it.


----------



## Lord Mahoney (Sep 19, 2012)

You may perceive the Kindle Fire to be easier on the eyes, but as long as it's an LCD, it still burns them.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Lord Mahoney said:


> You may perceive the Kindle Fire to be easier on the eyes, but as long as it's an LCD, it still burns them.


Like a Fire!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lord Mahoney said:


> You may perceive the Kindle Fire to be easier on the eyes, but as long as it's an LCD, it still burns them.


Yeah. . . .I don't think your eyes are 'burned' per se. . ..though constant staring into a UV source isn't necessarily healthy.

Many people experience eye strain of course. . . .but that can be dealt with, for most people, by turning the screen brightness down, having ambient light in the area where you're using the monitor, and taking frequent breaks. . .including simply blinking a lot. The real problem for most people is that they tend to stare at that sort of screen. That tends to dry the eyes and also never gives the eyes any break in focus. If you use a screen a lot, it's a good idea to take breaks to shut your eyes for a minute or so or take the opportunity to change your focus to something distant. Plus, blink a lot.

Some people, of course, may have more issues due to their own biology. But it's usually one of those things that's really pretty easily dealt with: If you notice that your eyes start getting tired or achy after 45 minutes, stop reading at 35 or 40 and give your eyes a break.  There are also anti-glare or 'computer' glasses that can be helpful for some people. But anyone who's concerned should get an eye check up and ask questions of their ophthalmologist.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

M' Lord Mahooney, does that mean that if I stare at a page long enough the image will burn in on my retina?      Remember the problem with CRTs? (maybe you're not old enough to remember that.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> M' Lord Mahooney, does that mean that if I stare at a page long enough the image will burn in on my retina?  Remember the problem with CRTs? (maybe you're not old enough to remember that.)


Actually, I was reading up on this just the other day and it seems that, if LCD/LED screens give you trouble, you should, if you can, switch to a CRT. The trick would be finding one!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I still have one in my garage, if you need one!! 


Actually, the hardest part of the transition is trying to remember to NOT reach for the page turn buttons. Still re-engraving the muscle memory for that!


----------

